# Machine Buffing with Meguiars



## hsv (Jun 11, 2007)

Hi All,

So my porter cable 7424 arrived and my Sonus buffing kit. My question is, do I need a special, machine buffing-only, cleaner/polish/wax from Meguiars or can I use the regular liquid/"deep crystal" products that I already have?

I couldn't find anywhere on the website or instructions that says these products can be used with machine buffers.

Any thoughts appreciated!

Thanks,

HSV.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I know its not the same wax but on the back of my Meguiars Gold Class Liquid Wax it says:"This product may also be used with an orbital buffer or D.A. polisher." You can give them a call:www.meguiars.com/customercare


----------



## hsv (Jun 11, 2007)

gm4life said:


> I know its not the same wax but on the back of my Meguiars Gold Class Liquid Wax it says:"This product may also be used with an orbital buffer or D.A. polisher." You can give them a call:www.meguiars.com/customercare


Great!

Thanks for the information. I'll check it out.

HSV.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

hsv said:


> Great!
> 
> Thanks for the information. I'll check it out.
> 
> HSV.


You are welcome.


----------

